# New series of Happy Valley



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2015)

They are filming outside where I work for two days next week. Look out for Shirl sticking her unwanted head into shots


----------



## Reno (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope this won't be as rubbish as the second seasons to Broadchurch and The Fall.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2016)

Starts tonight.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2016)

Will it be as dark and engaging as the first series?  It's the type of short sharp series that UK writers can do so well


----------



## Shirl (Feb 9, 2016)

Can't wait for it to start again.
I didn't manage to sneak into any shots but some of my friends are extras. I also persuaded a friend to buy the dvd of the first series because I thought she'd enjoy it and it's filmed round here too. She bought the dvd and saw her house on the back cover


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2016)

I thought the first episode was really good. I love the dialogue.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Really enjoyed the first episode.


----------



## JimW (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, quality drama. The actress playing Tommy's girlfriend gave great crazed misty specs.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 10, 2016)

She looks really disturbing.
I thought I recognised the actor driving the van, it's Neville Longbottom from Harry Potter!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 10, 2016)

Didn't Tommys girlfriend played a piece of concrete in Doctor Who? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Who do we think the serial killer is? Nevile Longbottom - or Cathy's sister's old school flame?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Didn't Tommys girlfriend played a piece of concrete in Doctor Who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Shirley Henderson, innit?

The old flame looked really familiar - another Coronation Street alumni?


----------



## Saffy (Feb 10, 2016)

She was Moaning Myrtle in HP as well.
Old flame looks really familiar, I just can't place him. I'd forgotten how good this was, I might watch the first series again.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 10, 2016)

He was in cucumber


----------



## hash tag (Feb 10, 2016)

I like the way we don't have a whole new series and story line but to an extent have picked up where they left of. It looks like it's going to be characterstically dark and menacing!


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 10, 2016)

Shirley Henderson must have a portrait in the attic or something. She's bloody 50! I think I know the old flame from Criminal Justice, he was the lawyer in the Ben Wishaw series of that. 

Enjoyed it, felt like we were getting straight back into our stride this time, but with more of a central mystery (last year, we knew who was criminal by and large, the drama was watching it play out).


----------



## JimW (Feb 10, 2016)

Like the actress playing the vengeful mistress too, she played the boss in that ITV cagney and lacey cop drama or whatever their names were. (ETA Scott and Bailey it was)


----------



## Espresso (Feb 10, 2016)

Saffy said:


> She was Moaning Myrtle in HP as well.
> Old flame looks really familiar, I just can't place him. I'd forgotten how good this was, I might watch the first series again.


He's called Con O'Neill and pops up in all sorts of things. He was in an ancient Waking the Dead I watched on Drama the other night. I think I first saw him in a Willy Russell film, Dancin' thru the dark. And he was awesome on a stick in Telstar; The Joe Meek story.  

There are an awful lot of familiar faces in it. Becky McDonald and Hayley Cropper and Raquel Watts and Steph Barnes from Coronation St, Robert Sugden from Emmerdale, Moaning Myrtle and Neville Longbottom from Harry Potter - as has been said - Mr Molesly and Miss O'Brien from Downton Abbey.
And her that played Miss O'Brien in Downton is the copper's sister in this; she was in RIta, Sue and Bob too, with the man who plays Mr Nevison in this. She was also in The Syndicate, with Neville Longbottom. Oh, and Mr Nevison was also in Emmerdale.

My name is Espresso and I watch faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too much telly. 

I watched the first episode last night and it looks pretty promising. Roll on next week.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 10, 2016)

JimW said:


> Like the actress playing the vengeful mistress too, she played the boss in that ITV cagney and lacey cop drama or whatever their names were. (ETA Scott and Bailey it was)


Amelia Bullmore, this is a very different role for her and I think she's fantastic


----------



## JimW (Feb 10, 2016)

Espresso said:


> He's called Con O'Neill and pops up in all sorts of things. He was in an ancient Waking the Dead I watched on Drama the other night. I think I first saw him in a Willy Russell film, Dancin' thru the dark. And he was awesome on a stick in Telstar; The Joe Meek story.
> 
> There are an awful lot of familiar faces in it. Becky McDonald and Hayley Cropper and Raquel Watts and Steph Barnes from Coronation St, Robert Sugden from Emmerdale, Moaning Myrtle and Neville Longbottom from Harry Potter - as has been said - Mr Molesly and Miss O'Brien from Downton Abbey.
> And her that played Miss O'Brien in Downton is the copper's sister in this; she was in RIta, Sue and Bob too, with the man who plays Mr Nevison in this. She was also in The Syndicate, with Neville Longbottom. Oh, and Mr Nevison was also in Emmerdale.
> ...


It was that Joe Meek thing I saw him in recently and he was superb.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 10, 2016)

We loved the first series (when we finally got round to watching the DVD .... in only two sittings!) and we're already getting hugely into the second after only one episode.

That girlfriend with glasses is scary! 

Agreeing with JimW  too, about the actress playing the mistress -- she's excellent. Some kinds of blackmail are cool as fuck   --that slimy shit of a copper deserves it ...

It's all excellent, and I haven't even mentioned Sarah Lancashire yet either.

We'll be in every Tuesday night for this 
.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 10, 2016)

Just watched it on iplayer. I'm going to have to watch series 1 again as I couldn't remember alot of what they were talking about! 
The acting's brilliant. You believe in every one of them. So glad this is back on. It's pretty much the only 'proper' thing I watch on telly.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 10, 2016)

Hellsbells there's a five minute recap of last season on iplayer I found very useful.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2016)

I see it wasn't my hearing playing up, I see others hand sound issues


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2016)

JimW said:


> Like the actress playing the vengeful mistress too, she played the boss in that ITV cagney and lacey cop drama or whatever their names were. (ETA Scott and Bailey it was)





JimW said:


> Like the actress playing the vengeful mistress too, she played the boss in that ITV cagney and lacey cop drama or whatever their names were. (ETA Scott and Bailey it was)


Which was also written by Sally Wainwright, who I heard interviewed on R4 the other day and rather liked, not least because she made Libby Purves really work for her money!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 11, 2016)

Great writing and performances all round.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 11, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see it wasn't my hearing playing up, I see others hand sound issues



'Speak up', were you thinking at times?

Sympathies -- I was a little irritated by that to start with on Tuesday, and I don't remember anything like that issue from the first series either.

But we just turned up the volume the other day, and concentrated on reminding ourselves what Yorkshire sounds like


----------



## izz (Feb 12, 2016)

Stunning writing, acting, cracking dialogue, beautiful scenery. Love the way we stay with some of the characters from the first series, love the way you don't have to be familiar with the first series to enjoy it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 12, 2016)

I watched it on Iplayer and there were no sound issues at all....


----------



## Espresso (Feb 16, 2016)

Coo. I enjoyed that. 
Shirley Henderson is going to be a big fat problem for our Catherine before too much longer. Mayhem and aggro will abound. My money's on Neville Longbottom being the real killer; he does awkward and sinister and shifty very well, that Martin Lewis. I haven't ruled out the sisters shag pal, though. He was conspicuous by his absence tonight. Why? 
And now as the CID murder man copper has not left his wife but has killed his lady friend, he'll be making it look like she was a victim of this other killer, no doubt. Mind you, a trafficked Croatian biscuit slave cum prostitute and the druggie Mum of Tommy Lee, the rapist, kidnapper and police officer batterer will be looked on differently as a victim to the well dressed snazzy lady who works at the perfume counter in the department store, no doubt. Good shout by the writer, that. 
I liked the ending with the two sisters falling out. Though if the sister's new man *is* the one who's killed the other two victims, she might be dead by the time we get to next week. Ooh. Not good. 
Winnie, the old Yugoslavian lady tickled me tonight. She was ace. Nice work, her.


----------



## JimW (Feb 16, 2016)

I suppose TA recruitment at Ryan's school happens so quick because they skip the CRB check.
Shag partner was there this episode, if only as a pair of boots and subject of conversation the morning after. Worried about the sister now.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm assuming Amelia Bullimore character was the woman who sister's ex was involved with, leading to his breakdown, making him a prime suspect for her murder.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

Bloody hell, that was hard work!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 18, 2016)

Story hitting its stride now - its great stuff. 
i reckon blackmailed copper murderer bloke will try to make blackmailer women's death look like the work of the serial killer - and Clare's new boyfriend will be in the frame for it as it suggested that he was involved with the same women in the past. Neville longbottom is being dangled as the real killer - which may be a red herring. 
The involvement of the people trafficking eastern European mafia is an interesting development as well (I worked for the housing in nearby Dewsbury about ten years ago and there were stories doing the rounds then about russian mafia types being very active in the area - so it is a real thing)


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2016)

if blackmailed copper makes it look like serial killer,  Catherine has alibi BUT if/when that bind alley falls apart she's back to no alibi at a time when Yorkshire police will be looking as dodgy as, well,Yorkshire police.   Will be one copper in the nick for murder, and another as a suspect


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 18, 2016)

ooooh it's good, int'it? and i never saw series 1. Love the dialogue and the sense of real, longterm relationships they build up - really class acting from everyone, even in *slightly* implausible situations.

and by gum seems like police-station "workplace banter" is no better up north than in the smoke - "what? it was a joke" -


----------



## Saffy (Feb 18, 2016)

Fantastic episode, I'm rewatching series 1 with my other half as I need to watch it with someone, it gives me the spooks watching it on my own.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 19, 2016)

Glad everyone's been rating episode 2 so highly, because I can't bloody wait for episode 3 myself. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2016)

I thought the scene where spurned lover woman went off to get dessert and came back and hit the copper with the ice cream scoop was genius....


----------



## Mab (Feb 20, 2016)

Saffy said:


> She was Moaning Myrtle in HP as well.
> Old flame looks really familiar, I just can't place him. I'd forgotten how good this was, I might watch the first series again.



Also played in Hamish Macbeth and Spud's girlfriend in Trainspotting I think.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks loads Shirl - this is great and I never would've seen it otherwise - and as an aside, you live in a _beautiful_ part of the world!!!! 

I'm just really, really pissed off that I missed the first series now  I hate watching on catch up, having got used to being able to watch whole series! 

Thanks to Mab for resolving where fogged up glasses, prison gf came from (yep, Trainspotting!), but I'm still none the wiser about Con O'Neill (Google hasn't helped). 

Anyway - I agree that that the angry ex-employee/red light district, white van man, is probably a touch too obvious  and that ex flame is more likely, but I hope he's not, too 
Without having seen the first series (I did watch the catch up, which was really helpful, tbf) I dunno how obvious they'd make it either - whether it'll just be someone else altogether (which is always a bit 'Oh, ffs  ' ).

To Plumdaff - I may have this wrong  but didn't they suggest ex-flame came *back* after a divorce? That she'd not seen him since then because he'd lived away? 

*strokes chin/puffs on pipe*

Fantastic acting and such great, dark telly.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2016)

sheothebudworths I'm glad you're liking it  The first series is on dvd and I have a friend who bought it but she's not the sort to lend things out.   I'll ask around and see if I know anyone else with a copy you could borrow.


----------



## izz (Feb 21, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> ...i reckon blackmailed copper murderer bloke will try to make blackmailer women's death look like the work of the serial killer



Yesssss this ! ! ! AND it'll turn out that the only person that could have given him an alibi was the Perfumed Blackmailer, which will leave him banged up in chokey, probably put there by Our Heroine, and a serial killer still on the loose......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2016)

You lot should write a tv show.....


No. Don't.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 23, 2016)

Are we all sitting comfortably? 
Good.


----------



## oryx (Feb 23, 2016)

Watched this tonight for the first time ever and thought it was excellent.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2016)

Shit, that autopsy scene was really, really sick. And the prison visit scene  

But the whole episode was brilliant at every level, as ever. I'm utterly hooked.


----------



## JimW (Feb 24, 2016)

I thought the quality of the acting for the awkward moment at the end of the girl's night out was top notch.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 24, 2016)

This really is so good, I'm finding prison girlfriend more frightening that Tommy Lee Royce!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2016)

JimW said:


> I thought the quality of the acting for the awkward moment at the end of the girl's night out was top notch.



Very true. Also true of the scenes between Catherine and the Police counsellor.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2016)

Saffy said:


> This really is so good, I'm finding prison girlfriend more frightening that Tommy Lee Royce!




I'm already speculating morbidly about what she'll get up to next ....


----------



## gosub (Feb 24, 2016)

sound mix is bad though.


----------



## albionism (Feb 25, 2016)

She blinked on the autopsy table.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 25, 2016)

There were so many good scenes, it's really riveting viewing. 
The flashbacks to where he was murdering his girlfriend gave me the shivers. And his face is genius, every thought is etched on there with no need for him to say anything. Drama students should study that actor, to see how to do fear, revulsion, hatred, relief, cunning, shock; the whole shooting match. But his face when the young PCSO said she'd go out for a drink with him made me laugh. He is excellent.

Mind you, it's hard to pick out anyone in this who isn't.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2016)

I think we will be seeing more of John yet. I have a feeling he'll do for the PCSO or someone similar when they start to suspect him. Either that, or it's down to a big bust up with Catherine towards the end when she puts the finger on him.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 25, 2016)

Surely not, poor girl went through enough last series!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2016)

The sound mix is perfectly good. I have hearing issues and am getting it all without a problem. 

Excellent episode again. Great writing and performances. 

Con O'Neil has got to be in this for a reason...the hints are there....


----------



## Shirl (Mar 1, 2016)

Starting now!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2016)

what i like about hv is its life-affirming quality


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The sound mix is perfectly good. I have hearing issues and am getting it all without a problem.



We've had to put the subtitles on for tonight's episode, the sound is fucking appalling.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2016)

I've yet to watch it broadcast on normal telly, I catch up on iplayer the day after, but the sound shouldnt be any difference and I've had any problems so far.

Perhaps it's perfect for my bad ears....


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2016)

Not convinced about Shaun being the murderer.


----------



## belboid (Mar 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Not convinced about Shaun being the murderer.


Course not, it's Daryl

Shaun [e2a: I mean Neil in fact) maybe fingered for wotsername, the woman John killed, and Catherine will get into trouble for telling him details of the case (supposedly).


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 2, 2016)

Is Daryl the farmer boy with the lump hammer? Im pretty sure its going to be him rather than nev longbottom. Lives with his overbearing mum, has a nasty temper and keep featuring in the story despite no obvious connection to the plot. John the cop will surely come undone when they check who vicky phoned in the days before he killed her.


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2016)

Waste of a good Scalectrix.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 2, 2016)

My Money is on Neil


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2016)

The kid who plays the grandson is fantastic


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2016)

hash tag said:


> My Money is on Neil


The way he recounted his fling with Vicky ruled him out for me, farm boy def looks more likely now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Is Daryl the farmer boy with the lump hammer? Im pretty sure its going to be him rather than nev longbottom. Lives with his overbearing mum, has a nasty temper and keep featuring in the story despite no obvious connection to the plot. John the cop will surely come undone when they check who vicky phoned in the days before he killed her.


yeh that was my first thought: they'll look at phone records and then yer man's bang to rights.


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2016)

Loads more great scenes, him wheedling mad woman into murder and the bollocking of the lazy PCSOs stood out.


----------



## paolo (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm wondering whether we'll see some unexpected join up of the two main story lines - the murders and Tommy. 

Not meaning Tommy/Frances were involved in the murders, but somehow the paths of the various perpetrators will cross to form the perfect storm for Catherine.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2016)

sheothebudworths said:


> Thanks to Mab for resolving where fogged up glasses, prison gf came from (yep, Trainspotting!), but I'm still none the wiser about Con O'Neill (Google hasn't helped).


Con O'Neill is an actor from Liverpool who's been in lots of Liverpool related telly and stage productions.  He was in Telstar as well 
H


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2016)

paolo said:


> I'm wondering whether we'll see some unexpected join up of the two main story lines - the murders and Tommy.
> 
> Not meaning Tommy/Frances were involved in the murders, but somehow the paths of the various perpetrators will cross to form the perfect storm for Catherine.


Of course his mum is one of the victims and that's his rationale for wanting our hero dead!


----------



## Saffy (Mar 2, 2016)

Another excellent episode.
The way Frances is getting into Ryan's head is terrifying.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd be worried if I was her off Corrie not Sarah Lancashire. I'm not sure her husband has quite finished his murdering.


----------



## paolo (Mar 2, 2016)

JimW said:


> Of course his mum is one of the victims and that's his rationale for wanting our hero dead!



True - maybe that's connection enough


----------



## Saffy (Mar 2, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I'd be worried if I was her off Corrie not Sarah Lancashire. I'm not sure her husband has quite finished his murdering.


Hailey? Yeah I reckon the policeman is going to get himself in deeper trying to get himself out of this mess.
Maybe plant some evidence from Vicky to make it look like Nev Longbottom did actually kill her. 

I just can't remember all the characters names!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2016)

I missed the bit which put nev in the frame ...what happened ?


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I missed the bit which put nev in the frame ...what happened ?


White van seen in area around the time Vicky was killed. Of course loads of white vans about but fits police's current narrative.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh that was my first thought: they'll look at phone records and then yer man's bang to rights.


But isn't he the police telecoms guy? So maybe he could cover the phone records up somehow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2016)

hiccup said:


> But isn't he the police telecoms guy? So maybe he could cover the phone records up somehow.


i think he may be too distracted to come up with a suitably cunning plan for it.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he may be too distracted to come up with a suitably cunning plan for it.


Why make him a telecoms guy then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2016)

hiccup said:


> Why make him a telecoms guy then?


they didn't know his marriage would break down as it has


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> they didn't know his marriage would break down as it has


No I mean why would the writers make him a telecoms guy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2016)

hiccup said:


> No I mean why would the writers make him a telecoms guy.


i suppose to add to the plot: does he hand over the evidence or does he put it as i would in his place through the shredder?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i suppose to add to the plot: does he hand over the evidence or does he put it as i would in his place through the shredder?


Well exactly


----------



## izz (Mar 2, 2016)

hash tag said:


> My Money is on Neil


Mine too. I had a bad thought the other day, hope he doesn't try to off Our Heroines sister...


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm pegging Neil for a disastrous unravelling under the pressure of being a suspect, possibly resulting in his death, which at least may drive a wedge between Catherine and her sister, but will more likely tip her back into an addictive spiral. 

Don't think he's the murderer.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2016)

I want Neil to be ok.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 2, 2016)

One of the first rules, never give your personal number to a client. Having found the victims phone, wouldn't you have thought the police would have carefully checked the calls log, instantly matching Wadsworth to Vicky and nor 2 years ago like he said. The schoolboy errors are infuriating. What a coincidence Wadsworth used the same brand of beer bottle that was used on the other victims. That news even took him by surprise.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 2, 2016)

Can someone explain the back story of ginger farm boy? I'm confused.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2016)

So the sound issue is really just ponce southerners with no ear for nothern dialect?

My time working in halifax served me well.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

hash tag said:


> One of the first rules, never give your personal number to a client. Having found the victims phone, wouldn't you have thought the police would have carefully checked the calls log, instantly matching Wadsworth to Vicky and nor 2 years ago like he said. The schoolboy errors are infuriating. What a coincidence Wadsworth used the same brand of beer bottle that was used on the other victims. That news even took him by surprise.


They interviewed the actress who plays the detective and she said the cast had to go for police training and there were several police advisers on the set the whole time, with many cops supposedly lauding it as the most realistic police series they've seen.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So the sound issue is really just ponce southerners with no ear for nothern dialect?
> 
> My time working in halifax served me well.


I really struggled at times last night with the sound and I live in Hebden Bridge where it's filmed. The shop that Neil works in is a shop that I go into every day. I think it's sound more than accent/dialect.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> They interviewed the actress who plays the detective and she said the cast had to go for police training and there were several police advisers on the set the whole time, with many cops supposedly lauding it as the most realistic police series they've seen.


One of the advisors they went to is someone I know. She spent a lot of time talking to the new recruit police woman and said that the team were really keen to get procedure and just everyday police speak right.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I really struggled at times last night with the sound and I live in Hebden Bridge where it's filmed. The shop that Neil works in is a shop that I go into every day. I think it's sound more than accent/dialect.



I'm watching now. It's fine.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm watching now. It's fine.


'appen y've got a better telly than me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2016)

Shirl said:


> 'appen y've got a better telly than me



Likely cos I am a bit deaf.....


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 2, 2016)

I haven't noticed a problem but I always watch it on iplayer. Maybe that's a factor?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2016)

Sins of our fathers (or brothers)


----------



## miss direct (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm struggling to understand, have to keep replaying bits. Partly accent, partly speed and partly police related vocabulary that I don't know.


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 2, 2016)

Neils polo shirt/fleece marks him down as a wrong 'un in my books.  I have to skim this thread as we are an episode behind and between this and Trapped I feel like I am a bit of a TV explainer.  We have subtitles but whilst my housemate speaks perfect English she doesn't speak West Yorkshire so I am explaining terms and locations on Happy Valley to people in Iceland in between explaining locations, weather and assorted Icelandic stuff in Trapped to people in the UK.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I missed the bit which put nev in the frame ...what happened ?


He agreed a price with the young prostitute for sex with a condom, then he took the condom off and when she kicked up at that, he started to throttle her and told her he's stick a broken bottle up her, if she didn't pipe down.
She had the presence of mind to write some of his number plate on her arm in lipstick.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2016)

Espresso said:


> He agreed a price with the young prostitute for sex with a condom, then he took the condom off and when she kicked up at that, he started to throttle her and told her he's stick a broken bottle up her, if she didn't pipe down.
> She had the presence of mind to write some of his number plate on her arm in lipstick.


I thought that was the employee not Nev?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm pegging Neil for a disastrous unravelling under the pressure of being a suspect, possibly resulting in his death, which at least may drive a wedge between Catherine and her sister, but will more likely tip her back into an addictive spiral.
> 
> Don't think he's the murderer.​



this​


Shirl said:


> I want Neil to be ok.


and this


----------



## Espresso (Mar 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I thought that was the employee not Nev?


I thought you meant Nev as in Neville Longbottom, who is the young employee, Sean. 
If that's not who you meant, I don't know who Nev is.


----------



## belboid (Mar 2, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I thought you meant Nev as in Neville Longbottom, who is the young employee, Sean.
> If that's not who you meant, I don't know who Nev is.


Nev's the boss

It is confusing, I said Shaun before (as being Catherines sisters boyfriend) when I meant Neil


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't know what anyone's name is.  Much like in real life for me really


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2016)

I reckon Sean and Neil will be connected...


----------



## Saffy (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh I hadn't thought of that, good idea.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2016)

For those who lack attention to detail there is no character called Neville.

There is a Nevison.

The actor playing Sean played a character called Neville in those shite Harry Potter films. Hence people are calling Sean Neville....which is frustrating on this thread about a show which features a Nevison and a Sean not a Shaun....


----------



## Shirl (Mar 3, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> Neils polo shirt/fleece marks him down as a wrong 'un in my books.  I have to skim this thread as we are an episode behind and between this and Trapped I feel like I am a bit of a TV explainer.  We have subtitles but whilst my housemate speaks perfect English *she doesn't speak West Yorkshire *so I am explaining terms and locations on Happy Valley to people in Iceland in between explaining locations, weather and assorted Icelandic stuff in Trapped to people in the UK.


Another reason to get me over there


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> For those who lack attention to detail there is no character called Neville.
> 
> There is a Nevison.
> 
> The actor playing Sean played a character called Neville in those shite Harry Potter films. Hence people are calling Sean Neville....which is frustrating on this thread about a show which features a Nevison and a Sean not a Shaun....



Shaun the Sheep's tragic appearance in the first episode this series?

/rimshot


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2016)

The Tommy Lee/Teacher Assistant storyline is becoming a bit of a distraction for me. There's two episodes left and I fear they are going to have squeeze some drama out if it and take away from the other other stories. which, I think, are more interesting.


----------



## Supine (Mar 3, 2016)

I have noticed poor sound a few times. The vocals occasionally go too low in the mix and it becomes hard to hear (on ipad - probably fine on a nice big tv).

Great to see series two is keeping up the quality


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't watch anything on a ipad/laptop unless it's attached to speakers or headphones....

The speakers on these devices are just not very good (on the whole)


----------



## kittyP (Mar 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So the sound issue is really just ponce southerners with no ear for nothern dialect?
> 
> My time working in halifax served me well.



I have been watching it on the iplayer and not noticed any sound issues. 
Catherine does whisper quite a lot but I can still hear what she is saying.

Anyway. 
Amazing writing and acting! Just incredible. It is dark as dark though innit?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Tommy Lee/Teacher Assistant storyline is becoming a bit of a distraction for me. There's two episodes left and I fear they are going to have squeeze some drama out if it and take away from the other other stories. which, I think, are more interesting.



yeah - i think tommy lee is the least interesting character - hes just "evil" and that's it. The murdering copper is far more compelling - compelled by his own weakness into taking more and more dangerous and destructive actions - a threat to himself and everyone around him.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2016)

Tommy Lee is just a big cry baby bogey man...

I can see why they want to keep is spectre looming, but I don't feel it needed to be a key storyline...


----------



## miss direct (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been having horrible dreams since starting to watch this!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2016)

It is 'dark' but it's hardly Oz is it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 3, 2016)

Why the change of colour in the prison t shirts every time teacher visits?


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2016)

Beause they get washed ocasionally!
I think Happey Valley should automatically comes with subtitles like Skandi drama, after all it is dark and Northern and no one in England can understand it.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 8, 2016)

Bloodyhellfire! 

And in other news, the kid who plays Ryan is brilliant, Shirley Henderson could have a second career as a ventriloquist if she put her mind to it and that detective better get this comeuppance next week, the shitebag.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 8, 2016)

Dark stuff. Just gets better.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Mar 8, 2016)

Fucking hell!


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2016)

Just the one shot, bit of a surprise.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 8, 2016)

Jings!


----------



## paolo (Mar 8, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Shirley Henderson could have a second career as a ventriloquist if she put her mind to it



Thought I'd quickly look at her history... wtf... she's 50. That lady's winning in the gene pool.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 8, 2016)

paolo said:


> Thought I'd quickly look at her history... wtf... she's 50. That lady's winning in the gene pool.



She was 37 when she first played the teenager Myrtle in the Harry Potter films.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> She was 37 when she first played the teenager Myrtle in the Harry Potter films.



Yeah just read that  And 30 when she played the schoolgirl in Trainspotting


----------



## JimW (Mar 9, 2016)

Thought the bit when the pub landlord comes out and sticks his oar in just as she's calmed Neil down was really well observed.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 9, 2016)

paolo said:


> Yeah just read that  And 30 when she played the schoolgirl in Trainspotting



She didn't play the school girl. She played Spud's girlfriend. The school girl was Kelly MacDonald. 

She is bloody well preserved though.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> She didn't play the school girl. She played Spud's girlfriend. The school girl was Kelly MacDonald.
> 
> She is bloody well preserved though.



Aaaahhh... cheers... My misunderstanding


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 9, 2016)

Kinnell, we've just caught this most recent episode, an evening late on catchup, and What The Fuck???? 

Simply can't get my head around that shooting for the moment ...

Next Tuesday's is the final episode yes? (Or am I wrong about that?).
There surely won't be enough time in just one hour to conclude everything in all the storylines?

And finally, stupidly belatedy, Catherine is just starting to think about the creepy weirdo girlfriend .... something tells me that whatever happens, incompetence (on the stalker's part) will play a part.

Least predictable element to me is whether or not the murderer copper will get his deserved comeuppance. He's not exactly overburdened with competence himself. He might well get lucky though


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 9, 2016)

Bloody powerful ending, and interesting that we've had the serial killer reveal in the penultimate episode. What the hell is happening next week. 

I, too, was thinking that we must be getting a season three, I just can't see all these threads being resolved in one episode. For a start, an actress like Julie Hesmondhaulgh hasn't been there all series just for another argument/getting murdered in the final episode, has she?

Lovely scene between Ann and Daniel. Is something going to develop there?

I can't wait for the Catherine/stalky girlfriend stand off. She doesn't know who she's messed with, does she?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 10, 2016)

Same fantastic writing and acting again - lots of really  subtle, well observed stuff.
Was not expecting the mum to pull the gun out on farmer boy!
I also think there is a lot to sort out in the final episode - which makes me think that copper boy is going to get away with it.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

It seems far too much to clear up in the final hour, in fact I reckon not all the issues will not all be tidied up next week. They may leave some of the open as a convenient and good way to start another series. For starters,  I think the mudereous copper, John could be left over, either that or his missus will find out and out him; she hearly did last time out.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 10, 2016)

Is everyone really convinced that farm boy WAS the serial killer? (or maybe 'is' - his ma's rifle may or may not have killed him proper dead)

I got really bad vibes from murderous copper's confrontation with his ex wife (in front of the kids and in their home) and wondered if there might be some sort of family-annihilation grand finale in the end - he seems to think he can get away with anything now, all the grandiosity and aggression didn't bode well at all.

Agreed that the looming Shirley Henderson vs Sarah Lancashire faceoff is going to be OUTSTANDING catharsis when/if it happens.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

Stupidly, Catherine said their life wont be worth living when she catches up with them! She has already got herself into trouble making threats. Thank you for the farmer boy thing. We don't know for sertain he did it and nor do we know his ma shot him. Maybe she fired a shot to scare him onto doing something.


----------



## belboid (Mar 10, 2016)

What?????  She shot him because he did it. 100% definitely.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2016)

Someone got shot cos we saw blood splatter all over the window. 

Exactly what he was admitting to having done was annoyingly vague.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

Ah missed that. Have now seen it 
Indeed, he has not, beyond doubt, said he murdered the three prostitutes. He and his ma maybe talking at cross purposes.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 10, 2016)

I think farmer boy did kill those women. As for next week, I never try to predict what might happen as I just trust Sally Wainwright to leave me reeling. 

In other news - Sally Wainwright is coming to Hebden Bridge again soon to support Happy Valley Pride - Launch Fundraiser.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 10, 2016)

Darryl didn't tell his Mum what he'd done, just that he'd done THINGS. Very vague.
She knew that the police were looking for a red car with a dinged wing with reference to the murders. She knew he a red car with a bashed wing. 
We know he went bonkers when the police wanted a DNA swab from him when he gt arrested after the altercation with a sledgehammer and those three yobs. Was that a red herring or was it a clue? 
We know he's got rope in the boot of his car. His mum'll know that, too. But he's a farmer, so rope in your car is neither her nor there, really.
He went into his Mum's bedroom, racked with guilt, to confess something, but we don't know what and nor does his Mum. 
Someone  - or maybe sometwo  -  is/are dead in the farmhouse now. 

But seeing as the police now have his DNA, surely he'd be flagged up as a person of immense interest if the DNA at the crime scenes *is* his. So why has no one come running in to the main investigation woman with his name? Is it going to be as mundane as the lab being so busy, no one has got round to putting his profile into the database? 
Or could it be that the CID murderer didn't only kill his blackmailing mistress. Maybe he killed all of the women who are dead. 
Or maybe it's Claire's boyfriend. Unaccounted for at the time of the last murder because he was off on a three day bender that he - a recovering alcoholic - had planned for by taking time off work . Catherine arrested him for that so his DNA will be on record now, too. 
So all in all, as you can see - I dunno. 

But I know I want to see Catherine making mincemeat of Frances.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

If they had done their job properly, the police would have checked Vicky's (?) Calls log and saw a record of numerous calls but her and John, but no, for the sake of the story, they simply note his number in her phone 
Frances has issues and is simply being manipulated by that charming boyfriend of hers.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 10, 2016)

hash tag said:


> If they had done their job properly, the police would have checked Vicky's (?) Calls log and saw a record of numerous calls but her and John, but no, for the sake of the story, they simply note his number in her phone
> Frances has issues and is simply being manipulated by that charming boyfriend of hers.



I can completely believe that in a busy inquiry, when they already want to believe they have their man, no-one would spend time trawling her phone records. I can believe that if they do track down Daryl and find him dead, it'd be quite understandable to leave it at that, cases closed. But we don't know if they'll link Daryl to the crimes, or that even if they do, one police officer who has expressed very vocal doubts about Vicky's death won't take it upon herself to review all the case file.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm sure they linked John to Vicky c/o their mobiles long before they had anyone in the frame for the murders. Even so, they still have a duty to get as much evidence as possible.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 11, 2016)

some great scenes again in this episode, even if some of it storywise was unsatisfying easily revealed
what a great time the actors must have making this - they're such a good ensemble and bring out some great acting in each other


----------



## izz (Mar 11, 2016)

Just caught up on iplayer, bloody hell what excellent writing that all is. Well done Ms Wainwright.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm ignoring all the rest of this thread because I've just started catching up on iPlayer 

But... I was too late for episode 1 

Can someone tell me what happened?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2016)

Ah, I googled  

Happy Valley recap: series 2, episode 1 – scars, sheep-rustlers and a serial killer


----------



## paolo (Mar 11, 2016)

Have you seen the first series?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 11, 2016)

Yep, watched it last week.


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Ah, I googled
> 
> Happy Valley recap: series 2, episode 1 – scars, sheep-rustlers and a serial killer



Thanks for the link. I have only just started watching this (seen the last three episodes) and it's brilliant!

Norton has commendable range as an actor. It was odd seeing him go from Prince Andrei in War and Peace to Tommy Lee Royce, in the space of about two TV weeks.

Lancashire is also great in this - a believable portrayal of motherliness and hardness. I was trying for ages to think where I knew her from and realised it was Raquel in Corrie! (I don't live under a stone, btw, just don't watch an awful lot of TV).


----------



## paolo (Mar 12, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Yep, watched it last week.



Ah good  Through line in the plot and all that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 13, 2016)

The opening scene and the scene outside the pub were well written, acted and directed....and touching, funny and realistic.

The rest of the episode was a bit dissapointing. Now it's gonna be a rush to the end...


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2016)

I've just finished watching the first season after being recommended it a couple of weeks ago (it passed me by completely when it came out), so I'm hoping that the second is just as good!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

neonwilderness said:


> I've just finished watching the first season after being recommended it a couple of weeks ago (it passed me by completely when it came out), so I'm hoping that the second is just as good!


You'll not be disappointed chuck


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

Fantastic episode. Brilliant.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Well that were good. Last shot was filmed right near me


----------



## Dan U (Mar 15, 2016)

Cracking stuff. 

Anyone got a torrent link to the first series? Never watched it and feel I should


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

I was amazed that they could tie all loose ends in one episode. I did say last week that I thought the son who got shot did murder the prostitutes though


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Cracking stuff.
> 
> Anyone got a torrent link to the first series? Never watched it and feel I should


You definitely should


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

It felt realistic and nothing obvious happened....final scene was great.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 15, 2016)

I've never seen it before but caught tonight's episode and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 15, 2016)

I feel completely emotionally wrung out, that last scene, brilliant drama.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Well that were good. Last shot was filmed right near me


Great series,great ending.It's a little confusing because I imagine you as the lead character (with added dogs [commiseration about your dog that died by the way] a Wolfie and some boatbuilding on the side striding around the place putting things to rights) .


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

peterkro said:


> Great series,great ending.It's a little confusing because I imagine you as the lead character (with added dogs [commiseration about your dog that died by the way] a Wolfie and some boatbuilding on the side striding around the place putting things to rights) .


Thank you  I love your imagination


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It felt realistic and nothing obvious happened....final scene was great.


Yes, passed up all opportunities for bullshit to have people behaving in ways you could believe even when the circumstances were extreme. Plus a real funny bit when she's trying to talk him down and he's had the training without breaking the atmosphere just for a laugh.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 15, 2016)

"What a shit week." Well, *that's* what you call an understatement, Catherine. 

I was a bit gobsmacked by the line about "You only believe him because he's pretty. What if he looked like Peter Sutcliffe or Ian Brady or Jimmy Savile?" 
I bet there was some serious fighting for that to be left in.

When John went off the bridge I jumped out of my skin.  

Loved the copper falling flat on his face running down on the station platform. I also loved that both Catherine and John were puffed after their chase. Far more likely than glossy shows where the police are all as fit as forty seven fleas, no matter how old they are and they could chase down Mo Farah and/or Usain Bolt without breaking sweat.  I also loved Catherine's boss. Great character and the relationship he had with Catherine was very rounded and well drawn. He seems to be the only actor in this whole thing that I didn't know from anywhere else, mind you, but he was brilliant throughout

See there at the end when Catherine told Claire that Alison's son was a product of incest and then in the next scene, she  - Catherine -  stood there looking all fearful after Ryan, as he ran off with his stick. Made me think that it's some sort of hint about what ghastly thing we're going to find out about Ryan's lineage in the next series.

What the sodding hell am I going to watch next week.  Bugger.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 15, 2016)

I really didn't expect them to resolve it all. Quite emotionally wrenching, in a less action-y, more sombre way than the first series. Nothing played out liked I'd expected, but as said, it all rang true. There's going to be a series 3, is there? (please)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 15, 2016)

> What a shit week!



Certainly puts shit weeks into perspective.


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> ...There's going to be a series 3, is there? (please)


Tommy with Ryan's letter suggested that I reckon.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Espresso said:


> "What a shit week." Well, *that's* what you call an understatement, Catherine.
> 
> I was a bit gobsmacked by the line about "You only believe him because he's pretty. What if he looked like Peter Sutcliffe or Ian Brady or Jimmy Savile?"
> I bet there was some serious fighting for that to be left in.
> ...


They are already planning series three  not by next week though


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

Series 3 confirmed


----------



## moomoo (Mar 15, 2016)

Do you know where I can watch the rest of it?

I'm always late to the party telly wise!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

JimW said:


> Yes, passed up all opportunities for bullshit to have people behaving in ways you could believe even when the circumstances were extreme. Plus a real funny bit when she's trying to talk him down and he's had the training without breaking the atmosphere just for a laugh.



I did laugh out loud during the reverse suicide negotiation scene...which gave 'the drop' much more shock.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm going to an event that Sally Wainwright is speaking at on Saturday night, also she has been coming into the salon where I work to get her hair cut and coloured. Everyone pretends they don't know who she is, I might have to make sure I'm working next time she comes in


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I did laugh out loud during the reverse suicide negotiation scene...which gave 'the drop' much more shock.


I also loved that scene.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 15, 2016)

moomoo said:


> Do you know where I can watch the rest of it?
> 
> I'm always late to the party telly wise!



Netflix


----------



## baffled (Mar 15, 2016)

Espresso said:


> See there at the end when Catherine told Claire that Alison's son was a product of incest and then in the next scene, she  - Catherine -  stood there looking all fearful after Ryan, as he ran off with his stick. Made me think that it's some sort of hint about what ghastly thing we're going to find out about Ryan's lineage in the next series.



I think it was more her fearing that Ryan will grow up to be like his dad.


----------



## JimW (Mar 15, 2016)

The confrontation with Frances was really well done too, not having her steam in for a slanging match but try to go through proper channels while also doing things her own way too.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 15, 2016)

baffled said:


> I think it was more her fearing that Ryan will grow up to be like his dad.



Aye, that sounds a bit less horrific that what I thought!


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 15, 2016)

The confrontation was Frances was, in the end, much more powerful than the utter bollocking I was (hoping for) expecting. Frances is ultimately another -rather pathetic - victim of Tommy, and it rang true to me that Catherine would see that.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 15, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Netflix



Fab. Thanks.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm going to an event that Sally Wainwright is speaking at on Saturday night, also she has been coming into the salon where I work to get her hair cut and coloured. Everyone pretends they don't know who she is, I might have to make sure I'm working next time she comes in



Cor! Tell her that you and all your internet friends absolutely lurrrve her. 
Nah, maybe not.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

The "what a shit week" line was a banger - perfect for the character, and all that had happened.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 15, 2016)

That was proper telly that showed what uk writers are capable of if given the chance.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Espresso said:


> Cor! Tell her that you and all your internet friends absolutely lurrrve her.
> Nah, maybe not.


Maybe yes


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

Just now be catching up on Sally Wainwright. The soap writing pedigree fits with how well she writes the voices of ordinary people.

A great piece on her here:

Sally Wainwright: the titan of genuine reality television | Observer profile


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That was proper telly that showed what uk writers are capable of if given the chance.


I find it a bit bloody annoying that there aren't a lot more tv dramas worth watching. There must be lots more out there that never get commissioned


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 15, 2016)

"If he looked like Ian Brady, Peter Sutcliffe or Jimmy Savile - you know, a sad, twisted fuck - would you still believe him?"

Boom.

Great, great stuff all round.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

So many female characters with depth in this.

Normally in crime dramas they are slot into one of the usual roles... The (seemingly inevitable) victims. The smart young woman in CID, overlooked in the macho world of policing... or the 'scientist', working in forensics or maybe criminal psychology.

This had so much more to offer. And it didn't feel forced. I didn't particularly notice, until then reading the Wainwright profile - how good she is at writing female characters - and then reflected. HV is brilliant for that. Perhaps that's what makes it feel so much more real.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I find it a bit bloody annoying that there aren't a lot more tv dramas worth watching. There must be lots more out there that never get commissioned



There's a few commentators saying we're in a golden age of TV drama. I think I'd agree. I've been overloaded of late. Just finished Shetland... nowhere near the grit of Happy Valley, but solid, and refreshing for not being 'Big City' based.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Happy Valley is a bit like Coronation Street use to be. Lots of strong female charters


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 15, 2016)

paolo said:


> There's a few commentators saying we're in a golden age of TV drama. I think I'd agree. I've been overloaded of late. Just finished Shetland... nowhere near the grit of Happy Valley, but solid, and refreshing for not being 'Big City' based.



I think we're in a golden era of US TV, maybe even a golden era of European TV, but there's not really that much great British stuff. Overall I think we were stronger in the 1980s and 1990s.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

paolo said:


> There's a few commentators saying we're in a golden age of TV drama. I think I'd agree. I've been overloaded of late. Just finished Shetland... nowhere near the grit of Happy Valley, but solid, and refreshing for not being 'Big City' based.


I bloody loved Shetland but wolfie was disappointed in the last episode because he felt it was really weak, not a strong enough motive for a start...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm really loving Scandi noir


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I think we're in a golden era of US TV, maybe even a golden era of European TV, but there's not really that much great British stuff. Overall I think we were stronger in the 1980s and 1990s.



You think? Maybe... In terms of drama, my memory isn't good enough.

I'm also currently enjoying The Night Manager, had some light fun with Stag. All without leaving the Beeb.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm really loving Scandi noir



I've not watched any yet, but another thing that props up the argument that we're in a golden age.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 15, 2016)

I liked Shetland but I didn't care about the characters like I did in Happy Valley. 
Line of Duty starts end of March,  I've enjoyed the last couple of series.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2016)

Bloody hell that was good, especially the last scene.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I liked Shetland but I didn't care about the characters like I did in Happy Valley.
> Line of Duty starts end of March,  I've enjoyed the last couple of series.


What's up with the characters in Happy Valley? There're all like me  oops, you meant Shetland, yeh, they're weird


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

Saffy said:


> I liked Shetland but I didn't care about the characters like I did in Happy Valley.



Same here. Shetland was more about the crimes and the investigation. Hard to think of a crime drama that gets near Happy Valley for characters.


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2016)

Did anyone think that Ryan's choice of breeds for a pet dog were a signpost to an inherited evil trait yet to surface? Or maybe that was just confirmation bias - after everything that came out in the episode?


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 15, 2016)

I think it was a deft way of making the viewer question their own biases, given what had just happened. Beautifully done. 

Maybe I should watch Shetland. I enjoyed Hinterland, even if it veered towards preposterous Scandi Cymreig.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 15, 2016)

Oof! Fuck me that was incredible! 
Just watched the last episode on the iplayer and I feel a bit shaky and teary. 

Amazing acting and writing!


----------



## gosub (Mar 15, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I think it was a deft way of making the viewer question their own biases, given what had just happened. Beautifully done.
> 
> Maybe* I should watch Shetland*. I enjoyed Hinterland, even if it veered towards preposterous Scandi Cymreig.


last series was v good


----------



## kittyP (Mar 15, 2016)

It seems like it's left it open for a 3rd series so fingers crossed


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 16, 2016)

Guardian recap has just pointed out that the very first scene of this series had Catherine recounting the story of how the sheep rustling led her to Tommy's mum's body. Of course, now we realise the killer was the owner of the sheep. 

Bloody genius.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 16, 2016)

kittyP  I just caught up on iplayer too
excellent stuff


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 16, 2016)

everything everyone else said and more, about how cleverly it played with the tone, didn't go for the obvious, left the door open for s3 and made Catherine into an even more towering titan of strength and humanity than ever. Bloody hell she's a Viking Yorkshire Mother Courage. (or maybe she is some sort of divine fragmented instrument of God after all). Ooooh it was good. 

and another hidden (or maybe blindingly obvious) mirroring: for me the tensest 2 moments in the whole thing were two points where Catherine and creepy Frances crossed paths on the way into the school, and then when murdering copper was leaving the station and everything was seconds from disaster. both passing each other through doorways. simple but effective.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> everything everyone else said and more, about how cleverly it played with the tone, didn't go for the obvious, left the door open for s3 and made Catherine into an even more towering titan of strength and humanity than ever. Bloody hell she's a Viking Yorkshire Mother Courage. (or maybe she is some sort of divine fragmented instrument of God after all). Ooooh it was good.
> 
> and another hidden (or maybe blindingly obvious) mirroring: for me the tensest 2 moments in the whole thing were two points where Catherine and creepy Frances crossed paths on the way into the school, and then when murdering copper was leaving the station and everything was seconds from disaster. both passing each other through doorways. simple but effective.



All that, but just to add the obvious - Catherine is also flawed through her humanity. She gets too far in for the good of her and her loved ones. Her take-no-shit personality is at times her undoing.

It's why we care about her. She's the guardian angel, but we're the final judge over her. When she turns up at Tommy's mother's funeral, and we're all saying "no, no Catherine, don't do this... You're not helping anyone"


----------



## hiccup (Mar 16, 2016)

I thought the chase sequence was brilliant. Incredibly low key, but still heart-in-your-mouth exciting.

Bloke jumps in car, has very minor prang, drives up dead end, gets out, runs a bit, ends up back where he started. No massive car crashes, helicopters, robot sharks or whatever, just desperate people panicking and making bad decisions, like they do in real life.

And the contrast between the humour (handbrake!) and John falling backwards off that bridge was brutal.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

B R A K E


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

Sally Wainwright was on bbc this morning and said she hasn't finished with Happy Valley, but will be taking her time to find the right stories to tell.

She also directed the final episode.


----------



## albionism (Mar 16, 2016)

Just about to watch it now. Funny, spoilers don't actually spoil it for me.
I think throughout this whole entire series, I've looked here to see what 
happens next as I cannot bare to wait for it to air over here, some 24 
hours later . I have needed to know!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 16, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Netflix



is Series 1 on Netflix? Might swing me signing up have been uming and ahing for a while.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2016)

Dan U said:


> is Series 1 on Netflix? Might swing me signing up have been uming and ahing for a while.



If you already pay the license fee, just torrent it, guilt free, at no extra cost 

(I once paid for Netflix, to get Breaking Bad out of the gate. That was fine, happy to pay. After BB finished, I quickly found out that Netflix was otherwise a wasteland of crap. :-( )


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2016)

Another thing to add about the final episode of this series (am assuming we're not needing spoiler tags by now)... I'm glad that it wasn't Neil. Given how we've seen Wainwright paints her characters, few of us thought it would be him, and I think for many viewers it would have been too cruel. Neil is ostensibly a pathetic failed man, but - in contrast with Frances' delusions of redemption for the truly evil - Neil is a character that one can empathise with. Someone who's inner-being is harmless, just some externalities that let him down, and all ones he's self aware of. I'd have felt cheated if it had been Neil, but that's not Wainwright's style. No sneaky tricks... just as there was no sudden "aha!" twist from the gun-shot scene, just a sad evolvement.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 16, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Guardian recap has just pointed out that the very first scene of this series had Catherine recounting the story of how the sheep rustling led her to Tommy's mum's body. Of course, now we realise the killer was the owner of the sheep.
> 
> Bloody genius.


Oh I missed that thread.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 16, 2016)

paolo said:


> Another thing to add about the final episode of this series (am assuming we're not needing spoiler tags by now)... I'm glad that it wasn't Neil. Given how we've seen Wainwright paints her characters, few of us thought it would be him, and I think for many viewers it would have been too cruel. Neil is ostensibly a pathetic failed man, but - in contrast with Frances' delusions of redemption for the truly evil - Neil is a character that one can empathise with. Someone who's inner-being is harmless, just some externalities that let him down, and all ones he's self aware of. I'd have felt cheated if it had been Neil, but that's not Wainwright's style. No sneaky tricks... just as there was no sudden "aha!" twist from the gun-shot scene, just a sad evolvement.



i'm glad it wasn't him as well. I thought the scene of him wankered outside the pub was tragic and comic in just the right measure.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 16, 2016)

It's making me start to cry again readings this thread


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2016)

Even keeping farm boys Mum alive and presenting her as a character that deserves our sympathies was clever, intelligent, human writing.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2016)

kittyP said:


> It's making me start to cry again readings this thread



Properly epic. I just rewatched some key scenes... Catherine at Frances' door, unemotionally reading out the list of Tommy's dupes. No animosity, no visceral pity either... just starkly showing her what she was. Message delivered, polite sign off, job done.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 16, 2016)

I thought this series was much better than the first. There were a few things that really didn't ring true about the first series - such as Cawood's horrifed discovery that there are drugs around Hebden Bridge (really?) and it was a bit too high octane in its violence. I think having established itself Wainwright was able to get more drama out of the characters rather than the plot, if you know what I mean.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2016)

For the final episode of whatever is the final series, Catherine will walk down a town road, towards the valley, in civvies, on her own, to a closing tune of Dream Academy's "Life in a Northern Town".

That's my ending.

During which, I expect, *I'm* bludgeoned to death by Sally Wainwright, Sarah Lancashire, and anyone else with a sense of subtlety.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2016)

.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 16, 2016)

Espresso said:


> "What a shit week." Well, *that's* what you call an understatement, Catherine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took this to mean that relations were back on track, a bit of silly banter. And with him running off it symblised his innocence that she was fighting to protect. I thought she would have better skills at talking someone down that felt out of charactor to me.


----------



## oryx (Mar 16, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant series - shall be looking out for it again.

I'm sorry I missed the first two episodes (might try iPlayer if I have time) but not that sorry I missed acid-crazed sheep being mauled by a dog!


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2016)

paolo said:


> If you already pay the license fee, just torrent it, guilt free, at no extra cost
> 
> (I once paid for Netflix, to get Breaking Bad out of the gate. That was fine, happy to pay. After BB finished, I quickly found out that Netflix was otherwise a wasteland of crap. :-( )



Apart from -
Better Call Saul
Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt
House of Cards
Orange is the New Black
Jessica Jones
Daredevil
Grace & Frankie

and the non homegrown stuff, like the Ken Burns docs, the Nina Simone doc (or did Netflix commission it?)

Anyways; it's an excellent platform & I hope it picks up Happy Valley. Having read a bit of this thread (not too much, spoilers etc) I now realise it's not going to be another Heartbeat...


----------



## miss direct (Mar 16, 2016)

Just watched. Amazing. 
I didn't understand the comment about why Daryl had to mirder the last woman though. What did it mean?


----------



## Saffy (Mar 16, 2016)

I took it that he felt guilty that they had sean in custody for the murders,  so he had to kill again to prove he was innocent. 

I think.


----------



## paolo (Mar 16, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Apart from -
> Better Call Saul
> Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt
> House of Cards
> ...



Ok. There's a few series there


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Having read a bit of this thread (not too much, spoilers etc) I now realise it's not going to be another Heartbeat...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 17, 2016)

miss direct said:


> Just watched. Amazing.
> I didn't understand the comment about why Daryl had to mirder the last woman though. What did it mean?


I thought the detective had made it up to flush out the killer detective cos when would the mum Alison have been together enough to have told Catherine all of that?


----------



## Lancman (Mar 17, 2016)

A Yorkshire woman's advice to a would-be suicide "Don't jump of there John you'll only break your legs and make a mess".


----------



## baldrick (Mar 17, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> everything everyone else said and more, about how cleverly it played with the tone, didn't go for the obvious, left the door open for s3 and made Catherine into an even more towering titan of strength and humanity than ever. Bloody hell she's a Viking Yorkshire Mother Courage. (or maybe she is some sort of divine fragmented instrument of God after all). Ooooh it was good.
> 
> and another hidden (or maybe blindingly obvious) mirroring: for me the tensest 2 moments in the whole thing were two points where Catherine and creepy Frances crossed paths on the way into the school, and then when murdering copper was leaving the station and everything was seconds from disaster. both passing each other through doorways. simple but effective.


I loved Ann's drunken ramblings about Catherine while she was slumped on the wall. So much of the writing is amazingly observational about people.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 17, 2016)

baldrick said:


> I loved Ann's drunken ramblings about Catherine while she was slumped on the wall. So much of the writing is amazingly observational about people.


and so well acted


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 17, 2016)

I was a bit unclear (right at the end), about Daryl and his mum's family history -- that stuff to do with his abusing dad (or have I got that wrong?  )

That was a short bit of reveal that Catherine gave to her sister, but I'm nearly sure I missed some essential point(s) there ... help me out??

I was too busy being stunned by all the other things that had happened just before and earlier in the episode, to take in absolutely everything right to the end.

'What a shit week!!' indeed <--- best line ever! What we must ALL have been thinking on Catherine's behalf. And so well acted too  >


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 18, 2016)

Daryl was the result of his mum being sexually abused by her own father. So she was his sister and his mum, and his grandad was also his dad. Grim.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 18, 2016)

I've only just realised that the woman detective, Jodie Shackleton was Becky from Corrie


----------



## Lancman (Mar 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I've only just realised that the woman detective, Jodie Shackleton was Becky from Corrie


And Catherine lived there before she moved to Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> Daryl was the result of his mum being sexually abused by her own father. So she was his sister and his mum, and his grandad was also his dad. Grim.




 

I'd half-picked up that it was something like that, but thanks (I think!?) for filling me in with the details. Absolutely grim yes.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 18, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I've only just realised that the woman detective, Jodie Shackleton was Becky from Corrie


Oh yeah!! I had no idea either until I read your post. 
How long til the next series?! This one was way too short


----------



## Saffy (Mar 18, 2016)

I was moaning about Happy Valley finishing and and my friend suggests 'Thirteen', it's on iplayer. 
It's good but really took a bit of a dislike to Ivy but then I realised it was because it's the same actor who played the mistress in Dr. Foster.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2016)

Sally Wainwright last night answering questions about Happy Valley. She said the BBC want another series and so does she but she's going to take her time with it. There's a drama about Anne Lister of Shibden Hall in Halifax (she looked good in chaps clothing) and then a film of the Bronte Sisters. Also another series of Last Tango in Halifax. Then she'll get onto Happy Valley but she wants it to be better than the last two so won't rush it.
eta, that's Sally on the right with her hands in her pockets


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2016)

Another film about Anne Lister? It's only five years since the Maxine Peake one. I'm sure it'll still be good,mind, it's a great story.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2016)

belboid said:


> Another film about Anne Lister? It's only five years since the Maxine Peake one. I'm sure it'll still be good,mind, it's a great story.


I love Anne Lister, what a gal


----------



## Reno (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like Sarah Lancashire has thrown a wobbly and announced that she wouldn't appear in another series of Happy Valley just after it got recomissioned for season 3.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2016)

Reno said:


> Looks like Sarah Lancashire has thrown a wobbly and announced that she wouldn't appear in another series of Happy Valley just after it got recomissioned for season 3.


Where have you read that?


----------



## Reno (Mar 20, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Where have you read that?


Google "Happy Valley", it's in all the entertainment news.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 20, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Where have you read that?




Mail on Sunday

  but we picked up a copy in the pub today


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2016)

Reno said:


> Google "Happy Valley", it's in all the entertainment news.


I get that but Sally was quite clear last night. There will be another series of Happy Valley.  She was genuine, Happy Valley will be back


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 20, 2016)

Sounds like Lancashire initially wasn't keen on a second series, but was convinced. She doesn't want it ruined by its success. Which I agree with. I think if the story is good, she'd be convinced again.


----------



## Reno (Mar 20, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I get that but Sally was quite clear last night. There will be another series of Happy Valley.  She was genuine, Happy Valley will be back



Looks like Sarah Lancashire announced her decision not to do any more today in response to pronouncements that the series had been renewed. So unless she changes her mind, I'm not sure how they would carry on. She is the series. 

Then again, actors change their minds about not returning to roles, so maybe there is hope.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2016)

Reno said:


> Looks like Sarah Lancashire announced her decision not to do any more today in response to pronouncements that the series had been renewed. So unless she changes her mind, I'm not sure how they would carry on. She is the series.
> 
> Then again, actors change their minds about not returning to roles, so maybe there is hope.


Sally was quite clear last night. I don't much care though really. Only tele

edited to make more sense


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2016)

Finally got to watch this over the last couple of evenings and thought it was excellent. The crime element took a backseat to the characters lives, but it was none the worse for it because the characters are great. The end definitely points towards a season 3, so I very much hope this will happen. I see no reason why more great stories could not be told with Sally Wainwright on board. I think this is every bit as good as Prime Suspect was at its best and better than Broadchucrch or The Fall, both of which stumbled badly with their follow up seasons. I don't need to see any more of them.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 23, 2016)

Reno said:


> Finally got to watch this over the last couple of evenings and thought it was excellent. The crime element took a backseat to the characters lives, but it was none the worse for it because the characters are great. The end definitely points towards a season 3, so I very much hope this will happen. I see no reason why more great stories could be told with Sally Wainwright on board. I think this is every bit as good as Prime Suspect was at its best and better than Broadchucrch or The Fall, both of which stumbled badly with their follow up seasons. I don't need to see any more of them.


Part of my police-procedural-thriller programmed brain was thinking 'hmm, this is going off the boil' in the last episode, particularly with the near slapstick of the cop throwing himself off the bridge (almost expected the camera to stay up at the bridge level and hear a disembodied 'owww').  It was a case of having to remind myself that it was good, character driven stuff. Quality writing and acting.


----------



## Reno (Mar 23, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Part of my police-procedural-thriller programmed brain was thinking 'hmm, this is going off the boil' in the last episode, particularly with the near slapstick of the cop throwing himself off the bridge (almost expected the camera to stay up at the bridge level and hear a disembodied 'owww').  It was a case of having to remind myself that it was good, character driven stuff. Quality writing and acting.


Because there was this semi-comic quality to the scene where he gives her a crash course on how to talk someone off the ledge, ultimately made it more shocking because it lulls you into thinking he won't do it. Indeed brilliant writing and acting.


----------

